# Best headphones for writing/mixing?



## merlinhimself

Hey everyone,

I'm moving to a new apartment and will be needing to work from home a bit more. I was wondering what a great pair of headphones to invest in would be. I've looked at the Sennheiser hd 800 and they feel and sound great, definitely feel good for prolonged hours with them. Any thoughts on these or cheaper alternatives? I'm looking for a pair I can wear for upwards of 6 hours, so probably open ear, that have a decently good sound


----------



## OleJoergensen

I use AKG 712 pro. I think they sounds good and are very comfortable to wear for hours.


----------



## JohnG

another AKG k701 user

Haven't researched this topic lately. Bound to be rather subjective.


----------



## damcry

JohnG said:


> another AKG k701 user
> 
> Haven't researched this topic lately. Bound to be rather subjective.



Akg 702 user.Use it all the time.


----------



## Jdiggity1

I owned AKG Q701 and still own K702. I don't like either of them. Found them to be harsh, missing too much mid/low information and can get fatiguing/uncomfortable for me. The DT880s are easily my top ranked headphones both in the 'sounds great' and 'feels great' categories, in the sub $500 range. They are not fully open back, only 'semi-open back', but their soundstage is very impressive.
I have no doubts that the hd800s could be better though. Those things are pricey!

2022 Update: Been using hd800s for a couple years now, and... Boy howdy. Get some as soon as you can.


----------



## BenG

Jdiggity1 said:


> I owned AKG Q701 and still own K702. I don't like either of them. Found them to be harsh, missing too much mid/low information and can get fatiguing/uncomfortable for me. The DT880s are easily my top ranked headphones both in the 'sounds great' and 'feels great' categories, in the sub $500 range. They are not fully open back, only 'semi-open back', but their soundstage is very impressive.
> I have no doubts that the hd800s could be better though. Those things are pricey!



Another DT880 Pro user.

Great sound, super comfortable. Have been using them for 5+ years for writing/mixing!


----------



## Akarin

The best is probably the one you know and got used to. For me, it's the ATH-50.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

BenG said:


> Another DT880 Pro user.
> 
> Great sound, super comfortable. Have been using them for 5+ years for writing/mixing!


+1. Six months in using DT880 250ohm in combination with Sonarworks calibration. So far so good.


----------



## Hywel

+1 for DT 880s. I can’t fault the sound and they’re very comfortable to wear all day


----------



## Vin

Another vote for DT 880 Pros. Had HD800s for a while, preferred DT 880 Pros. Definitely get Sonarworks Systemwide as well whichever you choose.


----------



## JohnG

BenG said:


> Another DT880 Pro user



The Beyerdynamics used to have a bit too much bass for mixing. That was a long time ago but anyway -- for those who are fans, is this something for which you need to compensate a little?


----------



## chimuelo

Check out the start up called MassDrop.
There’s some phones not on the market but a collaboration from lots of people making suggestions to Sennheiser and other companies.
They end up making some really cool stuff that’s not available and inexpensive.


----------



## Loïc D

+1 for DT880. The quality is very good but they are VERY comfortable. I like the open back, it feels more natural and less claustrophobic. Sometimes on long sessions I even forget I'm wearing them.


----------



## Dex

Have any of you DT880 fans tried the DT1990's? 

I have a pair of hd600s and eh, they're ok. I have sonarworks but I'm getting better results with sonarworks off with them.


----------



## Jdiggity1

JohnG said:


> The Beyerdynamics used to have a bit too much bass for mixing. That was a long time ago but anyway -- for those who are fans, is this something for which you need to compensate a little?


Not with the DT880s. I did find my old pair of DT990s to be a bit bass heavy though.
The DT880s have a dip around 2-3k, and peaks at 6k and 9k. This makes them sound SO GOOD for orchestral music, as they naturally reduce the harshness in strings and add the top end sparkle.
But it can distort your idea of what a "balanced" response should sound like. So, just be aware of that.
As has been mentioned, Sonarworks is helpful, though I only ever use it on 50% strength (with a slight bass boost). Anything beyond that just sounds "wrong" to me with dt880s.


----------



## BenG

JohnG said:


> The Beyerdynamics used to have a bit too much bass for mixing. That was a long time ago but anyway -- for those who are fans, is this something for which you need to compensate a little?



The sound very flat to me and no need to compensate for the bass. (This was a problem with my last pair of cans)

If you are concerned at all, Sonarworks would easily fix this!


----------



## ryans

I have dt 880, akg 712, hd800s and hd600.. and a few others, bit of a headphone junkie.

My (headphone only) mixes turn out better on the hd600 and akg 712. Hd800s is another league when it comes to listening pleasure.. dt 880 are good for tracking.

For me hd600 is still the king of neutrality and smooth high end.. BUT this is also partly caused by the fact I am more familiar and partial to the hd600 sound..

Ryan


----------



## JohnG

ryans said:


> bit of a headphone junkie



no kidding! Lucky you don't do the same with speakers...unless....


----------



## ryans

JohnG said:


> no kidding! Lucky you don't do the same with speakers...unless....



Hehe.. No I don't.. maybe I would, if my studio wasn't so small


----------



## bengoss

+1 Beyerdynamics


----------



## OleJoergensen

I just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 650. 
In the shop, with some elegant jazz trio, they sounded good. Now Im back home and comparing them with my old Akg 712k, Im a bit disappionted. Maybe it is because Im used to my Akg. And maybe it is also because the Akg is not really flat and the Sennheiser is flat....?
I listen on my ipad with, classical: orchestra, solo piano, orchestra + solo voice, orchestra+ solo violin, some old good Sting as well . Al of them I prefer the Akg.
Later I will test the same with my Apollo interface....


----------



## bill5

JohnG said:


> The Beyerdynamics used to have a bit too much bass for mixing.


I can't speak to those, but the ATs definitely do. 

I'd go AKG 240s.


----------



## MHP

OleJoergensen said:


> I just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 650.
> In the shop, with some elegant jazz trio, they sounded good. Now Im back home and comparing them with my old Akg 712k, Im a bit disappionted. Maybe it is because Im used to my Akg. And maybe it is also because the Akg is not really flat and the Sennheiser is flat....?
> I listen on my ipad with, classical: orchestra, solo piano, orchestra + solo voice, orchestra+ solo violin, some old good Sting as well . Al of them I prefer the Akg.
> Later I will test the same with my Apollo interface....



I also had the Sennheiser HD 650 and returned them. With their high impedance they need a suitable headphone amplifier and I was not willing to buy one. Powered by my Focusrite interface they sounded too dull to me. But with the right amplifier they are loved by many audiophiles.

I got the cheap HD 569 instead - no perfect linear frequency response and a terribly microphonic cable, but they have a fairly deep bass, a good stereo imaging, are very comfortable to wear and they work well with all sources including iPad. Would not take them for mixing though, but use them to countercheck a mix regarding the amount of bass or too harsh treble/presence. Or just to have fun hearing music...


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you for explaining. I thought there must be something I didn't do right because many likes the HD 650.
I will “see” how they sounds like with my Apollo...


----------



## ryans

OleJoergensen said:


> I thought there must be something I didn't do right because many likes the HD 650



My guess is.. you haven't done anything wrong... you just don't like the HD 650. It's a pretty..(relaxed..?) headphone.. Lots of nice low mids but probably less upper mids and highs than what you are used to, and as a result they could sound dull to you.

Ryan


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Ryan.
I have tried the HD 650 on my Apollo and it sounds better, I think. But mostly I think it is because Im used to the Akg 712K. The HD 650 has more low mids and the Akg has more in the high range. There is also a difference in the stereo field. The HD 650 sounds more narrow and the Akg more wide or open. I tried the HD 650 with Sonarworks and they are nearly flat, so maybe when I get used to them they will be better for mixing.


----------



## Bluemount Score

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro here. Completely happy


----------



## shomynik

@OleJoergensen Sonarworks actually "dulls" AKG 702 down as 702s are pretty boosted in the high end. It's shocking at first and not fun to listen to at all but MUCH!!! better for mixing. What you are refering as dull just might be the linear(-ish) response. Once your ears are used to it much more details across the whole spectrum get revealed.

I'm planning to add HD600 as a low mid/bass magnifying tool.


----------



## Bartholomeus

So I'm considering AKG 701/702 now, but am wondering: will I need to buy a special headphone amp to go with it? 
Up to this point, I've been using consumer (i.e. non 'studio') Sennheiser HDsomething and have always just plugged that into either my onboard or external soundcard.

What do you guys do and is there a real difference between, say, an external soundcard and a dedicated headphone amp? I tend to be skeptical of 'snake-oil' audiophile products for which there is no plausible explanation in terms of physics or signal theory. But, in this case it seems like there could be a real reason, such as high impedance of 'studio' headphones.

p.s. has anyone done an A/B comparison of the AKG 240 with the AKG 701/702? If so, how much of a difference is there for the purpose of mixing/mastering?


----------



## shomynik

Bartholomeus said:


> So I'm considering AKG 701/702 now, but am wondering: will I need to buy a special headphone amp to go with it?
> Up to this point, I've been using consumer (i.e. non 'studio') Sennheiser HDsomething and have always just plugged that into either my onboard or external soundcard.
> 
> What do you guys do and is there a real difference between, say, an external soundcard and a dedicated headphone amp? I tend to be skeptical of 'snake-oil' audiophile products for which there is no plausible explanation in terms of physics or signal theory. But, in this case it seems like there could be a real reason, such as high impedance of 'studio' headphones.
> 
> p.s. has anyone done an A/B comparison of the AKG 240 with the AKG 701/702? If so, how much of a difference is there for the purpose of mixing/mastering?



I got both 702 and 271mkII. They are miles apart both in sound quality/stage and comfort.

And yes, headphone amp is important, but you just might have enough power on yours. So just try it out, if there is no enough output, research and buy something decent. I'm using mine with RME HDSPe AIO on board headphone amp (not separate amp) which has plenty of power.


----------



## brandowalk

I've been using the Sennheiser HD 600s through my Apollo interface for about 6 months and am very happy with them for writing and mixing. I find them to be detailed, neutral and I find mixes done on them translate well to other systems.


----------



## ghostnote

I could talk day and night about headphones. Had them all, currently using the HD800.

*takes a deep breath* ... let me tell you...

All of the above mentioned headphones are suitable for mixing. It all comes down to personal preference. However, the Sennheisers are made to please listeners and the AKGs mainly to reproduce all frequencies evenly. The Beyerdynamics sit somewhere in between.

It's fun to use the Sennheisers and get the idea how music will be perceived by the heaphone listener, the end consumer if you will (if he chooses to use headphones), so it makes sense to use them in an mixing environment. The AKGs on the other hand are not really as enjoyable as the others, because of their unemotional and linear sound. In the end I always had the image that I used a tool instead of headphones when putting on the AKGs. I felt more productive using them.


----------



## givemenoughrope

I feel like I probably already posted this in a similar thread...but I would really be careful using headphones for prolonged periods. Even if you’re in an apartment, normal tv watching levels won’t get the cops there usually. Monitoring at low levels and through things besides headphones and monitors are an option. I know @charlieclouser said something about listening through a tv speaker. Laptop speakers, iDevice, etc you can use an app (the name Im blanking on) by Rogue Amoeba.


----------



## BassClef

Was using the AKG712 Pro but found them a little harsh on the top end. Now I am quite happy with Sennheisser HD650. If I really need to block out external sounds, I use Sennheiser HD280 Pro, as they are closed back, seal tightly and keep out much more noise.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

*Headphones*

_By Nick Batzdorf, leading authority on everything_

1. Headphones are very good for monitoring and as an auxiliary reference for checking mixes, but they're suboptimal for mixing on - for the same reason I always argue against "removing the room" as an approach to control room design: you need the room to hear the speakers properly.

2. Even more so than with speakers, I haven't heard one pair that's really good at everything. It's possible that incredibly expensive electrostatic self-fellating expensive high-end audiophile ones would change my mind; I haven't listened to any of those.

But my experience is that good studio headphones sound boring. The reason is that headphones tend to exaggerate some things like reverbs, because their dynamics are a little unrealistic. They're also good for isolation, which means over-the-ears; that doesn't bother me, but some people find it uncomfortable.

3. I've had a couple of pairs of '80s studio-standard AKG 240Ms since the early '90s and am fine with them. They're boring, but they don't cause you to make bad decisions, plus they're good for isolation and can play loud enough to track to.

AKG 240s sound sort like old Tannoys - boring and flat. But I want a little acoustic compression to compensate for their being headphones, while I don't want that in speakers.

4. I'm in love with the Bose Quiet Comfort 3s. They're noise-canceling headphones that totally change the experience of flying on an airplane. Best product ever.

5. Don't tell anyone, but I'm a fan of the Apple Earpods for what they are. I listen to them in bed - nothing super-freaky, but you can lie on a pillow with them in.

6. Beats headphones suck whale dingus.


----------



## chimuelo

Beats are for anyone that wishes to donate to an already successful artist who laughs at how easy it is to make money off of consumers.

IEMs are the only way for me for everything.
They’re made for my ears, not a compromise for pleasing millions.

Went to an ENT for the first time ever.
She commented after looking into my ears why did I come.
A very attractive lady, I was unaware of her beauty, she was referred by my Primary I see once a year.

Anyways I told her I figured my ears needed cleaning because my IEMs have to be cleaned every time I use them, some wax, mostly moisture, but a Jodi Vac and some Rubbing Alcohol w/ MicroFiber rag, and a little wire loop for removing stuff, high maintenance but worth it.

But she said my ears were tip top shape, even did a short audio test.
100%.

Reason why is the SPLs are 75% lower than headphones, and because theres 24 drivers the fidelity is top shelf.

I use headphones from ADK and Sennheiser on occasion but my output level goes from 9 o’clock to 3 o’clock on the output knob.

There’s no reason to damage your ears because with headphones I bet most of you guys can pull off your headphones and hear the music.
It won’t cause damage right away but over time more and more output is needed and your eardrum can easily heal itself, but not while you’re blowing your head off.

Not trying to alarm anyone but if tests were ever required to see levels of hearing loss I’d be one of the models used.
Started using IEMs in 1995, first pair from Shures partnership.
Since then Ive stayed with their former partner who started UE and JH Audio.
Everybody uses his patents.

If you can afford getting pro level IEMs go for it.
You only get one set of ears.

When somebody hands me a set of phones to check out a mix or new arrangement I have to turn it down because Ive worn IEMs or hearing protection to protect my ears, and also to hear audio at its highest quality.

Also another expensive but priceless way to monitor what I record instead of rooms, speakers, etc.
Astel & Kern AK240.

Sounds terribly expensive but my mixing mastering and monitoring solution is made for me, totsl cost 5200 USD.

Can’t afford IMAX but 5200 to enjoy 384k awesomeness using products designed for you is cheaper in the long run.

Your ears will love you for it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Stage monitoring is a different application, but I hadn't thought about IEMs. Good point.


----------



## Vardaro

I use Sony RH-5Ma c.80€. They're intended as a keybord phones, but the frequency response is amazingly flat, with a touch of a lift above 8kHz which suits my 70-yo ears. It gets a bit confused with very dense scores, so I compare with an old M40 (where I drilled holes in the domed closed back to "relieve" the tiring 1kHz hump) or the harsher Sony 7506.


----------



## Jdiggity1

ka00 said:


> I just bought a pair of DT880s. I opted for the Edition 32 Ohm version. Wearing them now and playing "Gotham's Reckoning", the track with which I personally test all headphones and speakers. Geez, these are much more neutral than any headphone I've ever used.
> 
> I've been mixing on a Sony 7520 for the past two years (when I'm not using JBL305s) and I guess these new DT880s indicate just how hyped the Sony's are without me knowing.
> 
> I'll go download the Sonarworks Headphone profile for these now.


Excellent choice. Though do be aware of the "sparkle" they add to pretty much everything. (they have a substantial bump around 8-10k)


----------



## jononotbono

I’ve had to recently only work on headphones so i decided an upgrade from Beyer 990s and Audio Technica M50s was due. I’ve just bought a pair of Audeze LCD-X headphones. They are incredible. In a different universe. Check them out! 🙂


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

AKG K240s - which are very good all-purpose studio headphones (the SM57 of headphones) - are cheap, like $65. I had no idea - I figured they were a lot more.


----------



## Karma

Sennheiser HD800S. I've been through Beyers, AKG, Sony, etc. Nothing tops the Sennheisers, but then again for that price you'd expect so.


----------



## sostenuto

jononotbono said:


> I’ve had to recently only work on headphones so i decided an upgrade from Beyer 990s and Audio Technica M50s was due. I’ve just bought a pair of Audeze LCD-X headphones. They are incredible. In a different universe. Check them out! 🙂



Price is in a different universe as well .........


----------



## jononotbono

sostenuto said:


> Price is in a different universe as well .........



You pay for what you get.


----------



## hdsmile

+AKG k712 pro Average, maybe is not the best headphones, but they sound just great.


----------



## Synetos

Sennheiser HD800S...Love them!!! Sound amazing and i can wear them all day. Super comfortable. Worth the mountain of pennies they cost me. 

I probably will not replace my JBL4328p/4312 series studio monitors/subs anytime in the near future, because I can use these and not worry about how great my control room is treated. I still made it as good as I can with GIK panels, etc...but it isnt large enough 13x18 with 8' ceiling. Not ideal.

I also use Waves NX 10.0.0, without the head tracking nonsense. This plug does a good job at blending the stereo to a more natural mix position feel.

I drive the HD800s with a Digigrid Q headphone amp. Perfect!

Beyerdynamics DT770 Pro for monitoring during studio tracking


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

jononotbono said:


> You pay for what you get.



Usually, but K240s are a great deal. As I posted above, they've been the studio standard model since we lived in caves.

I still do.


----------



## Vonk

jononotbono said:


> You pay for what you get.


But $500 extra for a case, if I understand their marketing correctly? As you folk on the Isle of Wight would say - Crikey!


----------



## jononotbono

Vonk said:


> But $500 extra for a case, if I understand their marketing correctly? As you folk on the Isle of Wight would say - Crikey!



The case is $130. Where have you got $500 from?


----------



## Vonk

jononotbono said:


> The case is $130. Where have you got $500 from?


My bad I expect. I looked at them, and lusted after them. There were "Standard" and "Creator" versions and the only difference I could see was the inclusion of the case and a $500 price difference. I expect I missed something. I usually do.


----------



## bill5

jononotbono said:


> You pay for what you get.


Sometimes. Sometimes not. It varies quite a lot.


----------



## playz123

Nick Batzdorf said:


> AKG K240s - which are very good all-purpose studio headphones (the SM57 of headphones) - are cheap, like $65. I had no idea - I figured they were a lot more.


They sure were more when I purchased them many many years ago ($250??). But I still have 3 pair and they certainly are excellent and 'all purpose'.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

playz123 said:


> They sure were more when I purchased them many many years ago ($250??). But I still have 3 pair and they certainly are excellent and 'all purpose'.



I've had mine for a good 25 years. Who knows how much I paid... but I know it was way more than $65.


----------



## jononotbono

bill5 said:


> Sometimes. Sometimes not. It varies quite a lot.



And in the exact context and to the person of whom I originally replied (Sostenuto) "You pay for what you get", the Audeze LCD-X are worth every single penny/cent they cost.


----------



## Dex

Sure, they sound great, but are they good for mixing? Do your mixes with them translate?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Dex said:


> Sure, they sound great, but are they good for mixing? Do your mixes with them translate?



All headphones are suboptimal for mixing.


----------



## sostenuto

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've had mine for a good 25 years. Who knows how much I paid... but I know it was way more than $65.



Are K240 MK II a worthwhile choice or just stay with K40 Studio ? Guess I'm staggered by current $59. Amazon price. 
With oldheimer's ears, may not even notice huge change from old Senn HD497(s). Hi freqs really rolling off ....


----------



## GtrString

AKG701’s here. They are very comfortable, and quite detailed, but not exhausting. I can wear them for hrs without fatique.

Also use the Beyer 770s for tracking. Very good for that purpose, but not exactly a mixing ebud.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

sostenuto said:


> Are K240 MK II a worthwhile choice or just stay with K40 Studio ? Guess I'm staggered by current $59. Amazon price.
> With oldheimer's ears, may not even notice huge change from old Senn HD497(s). Hi freqs really rolling off ....



The ones I have are K240 M. I have no idea what the differences are.


----------



## jononotbono

Dex said:


> Sure, they sound great, but are they good for mixing? Do your mixes with them translate?



If you were replying to my last message then the answer I can give is that I work with a mix engineer and a mastering engineer. Between them they have 16 Grammy Nominations and won 4 out of that. They use the LCD-Xs so I would say the answer to your question is a resounding YES. 🙂

Anyway, each to their own and all this stuff of personal but if you are looking for a pair of headphones for mixing, then try the LCD-Xs out. They are in a different universe to most of the Dogs Brown out there.


----------



## SupremeFist

AKG K701 here, love them. They are one of a handful of headphones that have an EQ curve preset in the Abbey Road Studio plugin, which tell you something.


----------



## MWMelis

chimuelo said:


> Check out the start up called MassDrop.
> There’s some phones not on the market but a collaboration from lots of people making suggestions to Sennheiser and other companies.
> They end up making some really cool stuff that’s not available and inexpensive.


I have the Massdrop HD6XX, which are HD650 clones. They're my first open back headphones so I can't really compare but I can say that they are crystal clear and comfortable enough to wear for long sessions. Ive been using them for 18 months and have not felt the urge to upgrade. They're keepers.


----------



## jtnyc

Another happy hd600 user here. I mix on a combo of Dynaudio bm5's, Avantone mix cubes and hd600's. While I haven't used many of the others mentioned here, I do feel the 600's are quite neutral and my mixes translate very well so I'm totally satisfied with them


----------



## chimuelo

MWMelis said:


> I have the Massdrop HD6XX, which are HD650 clones. They're my first open back headphones so I can't really compare but I can say that they are crystal clear and comfortable enough to wear for long sessions. Ive been using them for 18 months and have not felt the urge to upgrade. They're keepers.



Im a custom IEM guy myself.
The first models in the mid 90s were good for iPods, etc.
But about 18 years ago the additional drivers and new advancements were a leap in quality.

Im using JH Audio 24way IEMs and can barely tolerate any speakers much less headphones.
Im so spoiled now I had to buy some pricey RCF TT08A’s and a DBA Sub for stage monitors just to get close.

Theyre the best investment for ear protection too.
Ive got some HDs I bought but rarely use, and my Headphone output on my Interface has to be cranked to 70% where as the IEMs being so custom fit, only need 25%.

Something to consider for future investments in ear protection and sound quality.


----------



## androm

I'd agree with Ryans regarding hd600. The best results I've got so far was using those, although I don't spend too much on sets so!!!!


----------



## David Kudell

Sonarworks tests headphones - their highest scoring is the Sennheiser HD650 for it's flat response. I used to own a pair at my old job. I'm going to pick up one again. At first listen they did seem a bit "boring" but I quickly fell in love with them. Now other headphones seem so sonically "sloppy" for lack of a better word.









Sennheiser HD 650 Studio Headphone Review - Sonarworks Blog


Sennheiser HD 650 open-back over-ear studio headphone review. The best studio headphones in the market with the most neutral frequency response




www.sonarworks.com


----------



## greentuga

O use Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro, but I miss the open back...
Anyway, I live this headphones.


----------



## creativeforge

AVANTONE MP-1 MIXPHONES

Have you tried this sexy baby? I used the *ATH-M40fs *for years, but after using the Avantone for 30 min, the ATH sounded like an old telephone receiver.

A friend of mine used to have huge headaches working with cheaper headphones, he just couldn't work for extended periods of time. Splitting headaches. Now he works with the Avantone and never has those headaches anymore. 

Reveals details very well. You can also switch between STEREO, MONO or CUBE mode with a switch located right on one of the cups.

YMMV. Only downside for me is that they are a bit tight for long periods of work. But the image is clean, imho.


----------



## Anevis

I use Audio-technica ATH-50x, closed though. I love them for writing and even for mixing. Some people say they are bit coloured in tone. True to a certain extent, compared to my monitors, they really feel different, but I got use to it and I can say my mixes have improved a lot!


----------



## JyTy

Lots of great feedback here! Thnx  I currently own ATH-50x but I think I'm gonna get HD650 as well to try them out...


----------



## GP_Hawk

And if you're interested in the Sonarworks correction software why not buy a individually calibrated pair from them.


----------



## merlinhimself

Not sure if youve already picked a pair but I would have to give the AKG k712 a +1
I started working from home and becuase my apartment is not treated the best I decided to save my neighbors trouble and do headphones at night. Theyre super comfortable and I havent had really much trouble with my mixes outside of being a little too heavy on the bass which Ive pulled back. The open ears are great for cancelling ear fatigue.


----------



## SupremeFist

I just got a pair of the Massdrop/Sennheiser 6XX and I think they might replace my 701s. For me it's easier to hear when I've dialled in too much low-end, and with the AKGs I was also rolling off a lot of upper-mids (maybe because I'm sensitive to those frequencies) resulting in a duller sound on other playback systems, whereas the 6XX don't make me want to do that so much.


----------



## JyTy

GP_Hawk said:


> And if you're interested in the Sonarworks correction software why not buy a individually calibrated pair from them.



I’ll buy the headphones version of Reference 4 for sure... don’t know about the calibrated phones... almost twice the price if I buy from them, is it worth it? A bit out out of my budget atm as I’m aiming for Apollo Twin as well and Spitfire’s Christmas sale drained me as well 😂


----------



## creativeforge

Dec 31 - one hour to closing time, I find the HD600 on a $50 down, 90 days interest free, last day of 2019 deal at a store in another province I'm visiting. And a bit cheaper than Amazon too. DONE!  Always prefer to support local stores when possible.

Now my ears will be closer to seeing 20/20!! (Sorry for the already overdone pun).


----------



## Pier

JyTy said:


> Lots of great feedback here! Thnx  I currently own ATH-50x but I think I'm gonna get HD650 as well to try them out...



Personally I own the HD600, DT990 Pro, and KRK 8400. I also owned the AT M50 for years which are not neutral at all.

If you like the V shaped sound of the AT I doubt you will like the HD sound. The mids and soundstage of the HDs are sublime but I've always missed more low and high end. I find the "Sennheiser veil" to be quite annoying although some people refer to that as a smooth sound.

I haven't done a proper mix in years so I don't know which are the better ones for that task but for producing and writing music I much prefer the Beyerdynamic sound. The first weeks the sibilance of the DT990 was painful and had to use an EQ but I've been using them for about 8 months now and I'm very pleased with the sound. There is still a peak around 8-9KHz but it's much less pronounced. I don't need an EQ anymore.

There are many people mixing on the M50s, the trick is knowing them and testing your material in as many places as possible. For example if mixing EDM it's fundamental to try on a PA or club setting.


----------



## labornvain

I strongly recommend trying on whatever headphones you are looking into. If you're going to be spending a lot of time in these headphones and it is highly recommended that you make sure they are comfortable before you buy them.

I recently bought some AT-50s online because they were highly recommended on the internet. And they do sound pretty good, but what I discovered is that, for me anyway, they are extremely uncomfortable. The padding is kind of stiff, but worse they have a sharp plastic seam around the inside that causes actual pain when I wear them for more than 15 minutes.

And once they start causing pain, it really doesn't matter how they sound.


----------



## creativeforge

labornvain said:


> I strongly recommend trying on whatever headphones you are looking into. If you're going to be spending a lot of time in these headphones and it is highly recommended that you make sure they are comfortable before you buy them.
> 
> I recently bought some AT-50s online because they were highly recommended on the internet. And they do sound pretty good, but what I discovered is that, for me anyway, they are extremely uncomfortable. The padding is kind of stiff, but worse they have a sharp plastic seam around the inside that causes actual pain when I wear them for more than 15 minutes.
> 
> And once they start causing pain, it really doesn't matter how they sound.



I had that sad experience with the otherwise awesome (to me) Avantone Mixphones. After a few minutes, all I could focus on was the blood pulsing in my temples because the cups were too tight on my big head. Although now in comparison, my ATH-40mfs sound like a 1960's phone receiver.

Hope the HD600 will be kinder and let me enjoy a more friendly soundstage so I can actually work...


----------



## David Kudell

SupremeFist said:


> I just got a pair of the Massdrop/Sennheiser 6XX and I think they might replace my 701s. For me it's easier to hear when I've dialled in too much low-end, and with the AKGs I was also rolling off a lot of upper-mids (maybe because I'm sensitive to those frequencies) resulting in a duller sound on other playback systems, whereas the 6XX don't make me want to do that so much.


I also went with the Massdrop variant of the HD650...until recently I hadn’t heard of Massdrop (now they‘really just called Drop). Got the 6xx for $180 on Black Friday...amazing deal!


----------



## AllanH

A bought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (open back) early December. I've been using them for writing and mixing the last few weeks. They are very comfortable to use for hours. I (now) prefer them over the Audiotechica m50x I had been using the last ~5 years. The sound is more wide and open and the headphones simply feel less confining somehow.


----------



## gamma-ut

JyTy said:


> I’ll buy the headphones version of Reference 4 for sure... don’t know about the calibrated phones... almost twice the price if I buy from them, is it worth it? A bit out out of my budget atm as I’m aiming for Apollo Twin as well and Spitfire’s Christmas sale drained me as well 😂



Sonarworks does sales on the calibrated headphones from time to time. Some are blowouts on less popular models but I got a pair of HD600s through one sale there.


----------



## JT

creativeforge said:


> I had that sad experience with the otherwise awesome (to me) Avantone Mixphones. After a few minutes, all I could focus on was the blood pulsing in my temples because the cups were too tight on my big head. Although now in comparison, my ATH-40mfs sound like a 1960's phone receiver.
> 
> Hope the HD600 will be kinder and let me enjoy a more friendly soundstage so I can actually work...


I just got the HD600. They were tight and very uncomfortable. I googled it, saw that it is a frequent complaint. Easy solution, just bend it open a little. Don't bend the plastic piece which goes on top of your head. Bend the metal band, the same metal band that you adjust for size. 

I just bent it a little at a time. After 2 or 3 days it felt much better. Now they're perfect.


----------



## tav.one

I use Sennheiser HD 6XX/650 with Sonarworks and I love it. I can get my mix 80-85% and do rest on monitors.

Some (rough) mixes I’ve done 100% on them and they have translated nicely as well.

I enjoy them for listening to music as well. They have a dark, warm character which I love.

And were just $199 through Massdrop.


----------



## MarcHedenberg

For what it's worth, I'll throw in an endorsement of the DT 770s. I was initially thrown off by how flat and neutral they sounded compared to the bass-heavy gaming headsets and Sony headphones I had been used to up to that point, but I ended up loving them. I think they work well enough for mixing, provided you don't treat them as an end-all, be-all reference for how your track should sound.


----------



## Pier

creativeforge said:


> Hope the HD600 will be kinder and let me enjoy a more friendly soundstage so I can actually work...



The HD600 are very comfortable and lightweight. My wife is *extremely* picky about wearing headphones and those are the only ones she has used for hours.


----------



## Ashermusic

Anevis said:


> I use Audio-technica ATH-50x, closed though. I love them for writing and even for mixing. Some people say they are bit coloured in tone. True to a certain extent, compared to my monitors, they really feel different, but I got use to it and I can say my mixes have improved a lot!



Me too. I have not tried Sonarworks yet though.


----------



## chillbot

This is what I call them:

Beyerdynamic DT880 = *SNOOZERPHONES*. They are like little cozy padded pillows that cradle your ears and feel so warm and fuzzy I just zzzzzz....

Sennheiser HD800S = *JIGGLEPHONES*. I can feel the little speakers vibrating and jiggling around my ears if you hit them with the right bass frequency.

I much prefer the snoozerphones myself but I can't use them very often because zzzzzzz.


----------



## Levon

AllanH said:


> A bought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro (open back) early December. I've been using them for writing and mixing the last few weeks. They are very comfortable to use for hours. I (now) prefer them over the Audiotechica m50x I had been using the last ~5 years. The sound is more wide and open and the headphones simply feel less confining somehow.


Do you use a headphone amp with them? I've got a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14 interface and wondering if it would be powerful enough to drive the DT990 Pro headphones or whether I would also need to invest in a headphone amp. I'm looking to upgrade from my Sennheiser HD25 headphones.


----------



## Vashi

For some idea about how comfortable a particular headphone are or will be (how tight the pressure is, etc), see this site. 









Comfort Score and Tests: Headphones


Our comfort tests evaluate how the headphones feel while in use. Although weight and clamping force are objectively determined, the final comfort score is assigned based on the group consensus of the subjective tests.




www.rtings.com





My reading of Sonarworks is that they recommend HD650 because its distort the least using their correction methods. But if it hurts, its not going to stay on or make you want to put it on.

AKG K702/Etymotics ESR3 user


----------



## creativeforge

So, opinions differ depending on the kind of audio interface used with the headphones, but I've read many mentions of "get an headphone amp with them HD600" (or others). It seems to be the way to go with the Senns HD600. But which (around $100)? I've never used an headphone amp with headphones, this would be a first.

There is *this review* (although there is zero review of this unit on Amazon dot com, which is unusual I think for such an otherwise highly rated product). According to Mr Ian Dunmore (aka _torq_).


----------



## SupremeFist

creativeforge said:


> So, opinions differ depending on the kind of audio interface used with the headphones, but I've read many mentions of "get an headphone amp with them HD600" (or others). It seems to be the way to go with the Senns HD600. But which (around $100)? I've never used an headphone amp with headphones, this would be a first.
> 
> There is *this review* (although there is zero review of this unit on Amazon dot com, which is unusual I think for such an otherwise highly rated product). According to Mr Ian Dunmore (aka _torq_).


Your existing interface might be fine: I have no problems driving the HD 6XX from my Audient ID14.


----------



## creativeforge

SupremeFist said:


> Your existing interface might be fine: I have no problems driving the HD 6XX from my Audient ID14.



I have a Saffire Pro 24 DSP firewire audio interface.


----------



## gamma-ut

creativeforge said:


> I have a Saffire Pro 24 DSP firewire audio interface.



This will be fine for HDs - two headphone outputs IIRC and the built-in virtual soundstage software was designed for headphone mixing. I used to use one, though I've switched to RME now.


----------



## creativeforge

gamma-ut said:


> ...two headphone outputs IIRC and the built-in virtual soundstage software was designed for headphone mixing.



Ah, I did not know that the "built-in virtual soundstage software was designed for headphone mixing." Hmmm... Thanks!


----------



## AllanH

Levon said:


> Do you use a headphone amp with them? I've got a Focusrite Saffire Pro 14 interface and wondering if it would be powerful enough to drive the DT990 Pro headphones or whether I would also need to invest in a headphone amp. I'm looking to upgrade from my Sennheiser HD25 headphones.



My new Motu M4 easily drives them with ample headroom, so "no". But when testing the 990s with my cell phone, they are bit quiet, but still very useful.


----------



## creativeforge

AllanH said:


> My new Motu M4 easily drives them with ample headroom, so "no". But when testing the 990s with my cell phone, they are bit quiet, but still very useful.



I keep hoping there will be some cool NAMM discounts from MOTU...


----------



## edhamilton

Nick Batzdorf said:


> *Headphones*
> 
> _By Nick Batzdorf, leading authority on everything_
> 
> 4. I'm in love with the Bose Quiet Comfort 3s. They're noise-canceling headphones that totally change the experience of flying on an airplane. Best product ever.



2 years on tour. 70+ cities. Bose QC3's on my head every single day. Replaced the ear-pads once and that's it. Kii 3 monitors and the Bose are my best two purchases in the last couple years.


----------



## Pier

creativeforge said:


> So, opinions differ depending on the kind of audio interface used with the headphones, but I've read many mentions of "get an headphone amp with them HD600" (or others). It seems to be the way to go with the Senns HD600. But which (around $100)? I've never used an headphone amp with headphones, this would be a first.



You may not need a headphone amp, your audio interface probably has one.

I've used the HD600 with my Audient iD4 and even directly to my iMac 5K headphone output with no noticeable difference in audio.


----------



## CT

Pier Bover said:


> I've used the HD600 with my Audient iD4 and even directly to my iMac 5K headphone output with no noticeable difference in audio.



I've been going back and forth about getting a pair of these, as well as an amp to go with them. Interesting to hear from a few people that iMacs seem to be able to handle them decently on their own.


----------



## Pier

miket said:


> I've been going back and forth about getting a pair of these, as well as an amp to go with them. Interesting to hear from a few people that iMacs seem to be able to handle them decently on their own.



Sometimes Apple makes things right 

(sometimes)


----------



## NODZ

Akarin said:


> The best is probably the one you know and got used to. For me, it's the ATH-50.



That´s a really good answer  Whatever headphone you use: First get used to it by listening a lot of music you know (I mean... music where you really know what it sounds like).  

I am on the Audio Technica ATH-M50x and I love it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Pier Bover said:


> Sometimes Apple makes things right
> 
> (sometimes)



Often. Beats headphones are an embarrassment, but the Earpods are fantastic for what they are (assuming they fit your ears, and they do fit most people's).


----------



## Pier

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Often. Beats headphones are an embarrassment, but the Earpods are fantastic for what they are (assuming they fit your ears, and they do fit most people's).



I was actually referring to the Mac hardware


----------



## SupremeFist

Because I am a total headphone slut, I just got the Ollo S4 too — and they are incredible. Similar frequency balance to my HD6XX but to my ears more height and width. And it's so nice to have something lovingly made from wood and steel.


----------



## Pier

SupremeFist said:


> I just got the Ollo S4 too — and they are incredible



Woah these look amazing.









S4 MIXING HEADPHONES


Ollo Audio S4 headphones are designed for mixing engineers. They're neutral and brutally honest tool you can trust your mixing with.




olloaudio.com


----------



## PaulieDC

BassClef said:


> Was using the AKG712 Pro but found them a little harsh on the top end. Now I am quite happy with Sennheisser HD650. If I really need to block out external sounds, I use Sennheiser HD280 Pro, as they are closed back, seal tightly and keep out much more noise.


You just did it again! My next purchase is open back HPs, and I was nearly sold on the HD650 (Guy Michelmore swears by them) but there's the AKG712 King-Of-The-Hill reputation so I wondered about that. So I searched HD650 and here's your reply. Harshness is the last thing I want, so it's 650's all the way. SO, you gave me the info to know how to set up my VI composing studio earlier, and verified which cans to get, all in 30 mins, lol. I owe you one, somewhere, somehow!


----------



## BassClef

PaulieDC said:


> You just did it again! My next purchase is open back HPs, and I was nearly sold on the HD650 (Guy Michelmore swears by them) but there's the AKG712 King-Of-The-Hill reputation so I wondered about that. So I searched HD650 and here's your reply. Harshness is the last thing I want, so it's 650's all the way. SO, you gave me the info to know how to set up my VI composing studio earlier, and verified which cans to get, all in 30 mins, lol. I owe you one, somewhere, somehow!



Glad to help... I also do plumbing, calculus tutoring and marriage counseling!


----------



## PaulieDC

BassClef said:


> Glad to help... I also do plumbing, calculus tutoring and marriage counseling!


Been on the 650s for a couple months now...

WHAT ON EARTH TOOK ME SO LONG

Paired with my new(ish) RME BabyFace Pro... Sonic Bliss.


----------



## BassClef

You happy... Me happy!


----------



## David Kudell

Congrats on the HD650’s, that’s what I use and I love em.


----------



## Pier

ka00 said:


> I picked up an HD 650 (HD 6XX to be precise) today, and I see what you mean about the "sparkle" of the DT 880 by comparison. That's the main difference I'm noticing between the these two so far.


I know headphone burn-in is considered a myth by some, but in my experience the Beyers do soften with use.

My DT990 were unusable without some EQ because of a massive spike around 10khz. The sibilance was really painful with bright material. A year after using them almost daily I don't need to EQ anymore.

I don't own the HD650, but I do own the HD600 and they are notably dark headphones.


----------



## creativeforge

Pier said:


> I know headphone burn-in is considered a myth by some, but in my experience the Beyers do soften with use.
> 
> My DT990 were unusable without some EQ because of a massive spike around 10khz. The sibilance was really painful with bright material. A year after using them almost daily I don't need to EQ anymore.
> 
> I don't own the HD650, but I do own the HD600 and they are notably dark headphones.


I bought the HD600 a couple years ago and what a difference for me. My other headphones are hurting my ears. But the DARK of the HD600 is also something I worry about. How do you deal with it? Do you compensate with software?


----------



## Pier

creativeforge said:


> I bought the HD600 a couple years ago and what a difference for me. My other headphones are hurting my ears. But the DARK of the HD600 is also something I worry about. How do you deal with it? Do you compensate with software?


To be honest, I don't use the HD600 anymore. My wife loves them though 

I've seen mastering engineers using them as is, but I really feel I'm missing detail on the high end. I find reverb tails to be more obvious on other headphones.

You could use an EQ in your master bus, or an OS-wide EQ. I use an EQ to enhance the low end of my HD280 Pro which is a bit lacking.

On macOS I love Soundsource. It comes with an EQ but you can use any AU plugin instead. I use FF Pro-Q.

On Windows, I used Equalizer APO for some time. It's not very intuitive to use... and it has broken on me a couple of times so I don't use it anymore. I now rely on adding EQ on the master bus.


----------



## SupremeFist

creativeforge said:


> I bought the HD600 a couple years ago and what a difference for me. My other headphones are hurting my ears. But the DARK of the HD600 is also something I worry about. How do you deal with it? Do you compensate with software?


Try Realphones.


----------



## Cideboy

K701 with waves nsx and just recently I picked up these and wow. Mixes translate very well back in the studio. https://stevenslateaudio.com/vsx


----------



## Pier

ka00 said:


> I have to spend more time with them. But, subjectively, the sound of the HD650 feels more "cohesive". As if nothing is sticking out more than it should. By comparison, the DT880, subjectively, feels like high end detail is more prominent and thus pushed forward into more of a "close up shot" or more like it's under a "spotlight" on the listening stage, if those mixed metaphors make any sense.
> 
> Now, which one is more "correct", I do not know.


I think what you're describing is the soundstage.

The HD650 are open headphones and the DT880 are semi-open. Open headphones have a bigger more open soundstage than closed or semi-open ones.

Also, regardless of the soundstage, of course the brighter DT880 will have more crisp high end detail vs the darker HD650. In general, Sennheiser headphones are considered to have something called the "Sennheiser veil" for their darker sound. I say "in general" because the new HD280 Pro do not have it. The high end is super detailed.

As for which one is correct... Andrew Scheps uses the Sony MDR7506 with no EQ and no correction anything. And he has won a couple of grammys.


----------



## toddkreuz

if i'm used to mixing on headphones that have a bit of hype
at 100hz, 4 khz, and 12 khz, that would mean if i used these imaginary "Flat headphones" (which of course dont' exist but i'll play along) then i would
have to re=learn what i'm hearing to compensate for the loss of those frequencies. 

Hmm, that means if i'm used to these imaginary "Flat headphones" and i then move over
to headphones with a different response, i would then have to re=learn again a new curve.

Don't people realize that there's no difference in the end result, once you learn the curve
of what ever you're using? Not to mention, you can put an EQ on your master buss and 
correct any peaks or dips you want. Is'nt it amazing how much money a company like Sonarworks
can make off of people that just didnt really think things all the way through?


----------



## ryans

Pier said:


> The HD650 are open headphones and the DT880 are semi-open. Open headphones have a bigger more open soundstage than closed or semi-open ones.


Generally true, although there are exceptions. The HD-650 and 600 don't have a very wide soundstage and personally I find them more natural _because _of this.

Take the HD-800S, HUGE soundstage, so wide I find it slightly off putting. But very nice for making stereo imaging adjustments and for detail retrieval.


----------



## creativeforge

Interesting overview of corrective software and studio headphones.


----------



## Fidelity

Hifiman Devas. Super comfortable, albeit super dorky looking. Not super heavy on bass (more snap than boom), but great soundstage and great sound for the price point.

I'd personally skip the bluetooth version and buy something like a fiio btr5 in hindsight if you need bluetooth; if you drop the MKII version of the detachable receiver even a few inches it'll stop outputting sound and you'll you have to pry it open to plug the jumpering board back in. They might have fixed this in the new Deva Pros, but I honestly have no idea.


----------



## DJiLAND

Try the k371. These headphones have the latest harman targets and have a very good tonal balance. One downside is that the stage sounds a little narrow.


----------



## Pier

ka00 said:


> This is part of the frustration for me of comparing various headphones. He's trained himself to understand how to EQ something on those headphones only by listening to other music on said headphones.
> 
> Whereas, I suppose I'm wondering which of the two (HD650 vs DT880) is closer to a theoretical "balanced" or neutral sound. One that hypes no parts of the frequency.
> 
> I want to understand how I can figure out which porridge is just right, and will best translate to the world of, I don't know, high end playback systems. Or maybe to your average airpod or something. And I'm guessing that's a somewhat impossible task. But rules of thumbs and tests might exist to determine this, no? It can't just be whoever has the most grammys has the right headphones, haha.
> 
> But maybe there's more to it that I haven't yet considered.


Yeah he mentions in some videos he just understands intuitively how to use those headphones for mixing. Of course he has decades of mixing experience on many systems. He could probably mix on anything.

For years, decades even, my theory of mixing was that one needs to have the flattest system possible to make the best possible decisions. But after watching videos with Andrew Scheps... I'm not so sure.

I'm starting to think that, given a sufficiently good audio reproduction like some $100 MDR7506, making a good mix is rather about knowing how to "cook" the sound. Having absolute fidelity in sound reproduction is not the same as knowing how to listen to mix problems (congestion, translation, etc) and knowing how to fix them.

That's probably why the NS10 were (are?) so revered by mixers. They sound like shit, but mix problems surface easily.


----------



## edhamilton

After a ridiculous amount of money spent in the last 4 years trying to slay this demon ....

HD600's - Sonorworks (add 1db shelf from 900hz up) - plus Canopener 60degrees, 150%.

doesn't perfectly match my Kii3's but I get super usable mixes and rarely have to revisit any eq/compression/tube/tape/harmonics/ choices I made while working late on this setup.

Audeze (a few models), Hifiman, in ears from several makers, AKG 701 (several varieties), Focals, on and on and on. 

Some of those setups might have sounded "more detailed", "punchier", "wider soundstage" etc (all the usual headphone adjectives) - but I'm back to the 600's with sonarworks/canopener as it makes me work hard enough and translates.

acoustica/waves room sims - nah - sonorworks + can opener. 

At least I could sell off a bunch of expensive headphones - unlike some sample libraries I never use .....
But still - $$$ ouch.


----------



## Vik

Fidelity said:


> Hifiman Devas. Super comfortable, albeit super dorky looking. Not super heavy on bass (more snap than boom), but great soundstage and great sound for the price point.
> 
> I'd personally skip the bluetooth version and buy something like a fiio btr5 in hindsight if you need bluetooth; if you drop the MKII version of the detachable receiver even a few inches it'll stop outputting sound and you'll you have to pry it open to plug the jumpering board back in. They might have fixed this in the new Deva Pros, but I honestly have no idea.


I've briefly compared the Hifiman Deva Pro with Hifiman Sundara, and my impression is that the Sundaras would be more suitable for work with orchestral libraries – at least for my ears (they may be a tad too bright for some people). Will check more.

Sundara are entry level audiophile headphones that have been updated several times since the first release (without changing model name). I believe those I tried were made in 2021.









Review: Hifiman Sundara | Test Winner In Open Class


Hifiman Sundara is not only the best buy in this class, you also get the best sound.




www.lbtechreviews.com


----------



## Pier

Vik said:


> they may be a tad too bright for some people


Is this common for planar headphones?

I got some planar for the first time a few months back. It was quite a shock how bright those were.


----------



## Vik

Pier said:


> Is this common for planar headphones?


I don't know, but they are bright in a very different way than eg. Beyerdynamic DT 880. DT880 sounds, at least to some people, as having an exaggerated high frequency representation – while Sundara at least to me gave me the impression that it, in a detailed way, shows us the high frequencies that bowed string instruments naturally have – both the high pitches and the rosin/bow sounds. Due to my ears' reduced reproductions of high frequencies, I usually boost these frequencies some in my headphones – but lots of people with totally normal hearing also like Sundara.

I haven't bought them yet, but here are some reviews for those interested:









Review: Hifiman Sundara — A Breath of Cool Air | Headphonesty


The Hifiman Sundara is, at less than $400, all but a giant-killer. Quality control will rightfully concern some potential owners, but for those willing to take the risk, the Sundara provides an addictive and highly technically proficient sound.




www.headphonesty.com












HIFIMAN Sundara Review - Worth It In 2022?


Originally posted 5/26/18. Hey guys! Before we get started, check out Apos Audio. They are a great up-and-coming distributor with a phenomenal-looking website and excellent customer service. They also offer free shipping, the lowest price




homestudiobasics.com












HiFiMan Sundara 2020 Review


The HiFiMan Sundara 2020 are open-back, planar magnetic headphones designed for neutral sound. They're the next generation of the HiFiMan Sundara 2018 and are ad...




www.rtings.com












HIFIMAN Sundara Headphones — Audiophilia


I’ll start this review with a story. Since last year, I’ve experienced the following routine almost every morning. I wake up at five, and after the habitual espresso, I go straight to my audio setup and say hello to my turntable, CD player, speakers, and amp (like I imagine everyone does). Everythin




www.audiophilia.com












HiFiMAN Sundara Review » MOONSTAR Reviews


HiFiMAN Sundara is a full sized Open-Back headphone that features a Planar Magnetic Driver with a Ultra-Thin NsD (NEO “supernano”) Diaphragm.




moonstarreviews.net












Hifiman Sundara Review (headphone)


This is a review and detailed measurements of the Hifiman Sundara planar magnetic open back headphone. It was kindly sent to me by one of their retailers, Apos Audio and costs US $349. The Sundara looks elegant and no less so than higher up in the line from Hifiman: The cups don't swivel...




www.audiosciencereview.com





User reviews on Amazon:


----------



## Pier

Vik said:


> I don't know, but they are bright in a very different way than eg. Beyerdynamic DT 880. DT880 sounds, at least to some people, as having an exaggerated high frequency representation – while Sundara at least to me gave me the impression that it, in a detailed way, shows us the high frequencies that bowed string instruments naturally have – both the high pitches and the rosin/bow sounds. Due to my ears' reduced reproductions of high frequencies, I usually boost these frequencies some in my headphones – but lots of people with totally normal hearing also like Sundara.
> 
> I haven't bought them yet, but here are some reviews for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Review: Hifiman Sundara — A Breath of Cool Air | Headphonesty
> 
> 
> The Hifiman Sundara is, at less than $400, all but a giant-killer. Quality control will rightfully concern some potential owners, but for those willing to take the risk, the Sundara provides an addictive and highly technically proficient sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.headphonesty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIFIMAN Sundara Review - Worth It In 2022?
> 
> 
> Originally posted 5/26/18. Hey guys! Before we get started, check out Apos Audio. They are a great up-and-coming distributor with a phenomenal-looking website and excellent customer service. They also offer free shipping, the lowest price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homestudiobasics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiFiMan Sundara 2020 Review
> 
> 
> The HiFiMan Sundara 2020 are open-back, planar magnetic headphones designed for neutral sound. They're the next generation of the HiFiMan Sundara 2018 and are ad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rtings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIFIMAN Sundara Headphones — Audiophilia
> 
> 
> I’ll start this review with a story. Since last year, I’ve experienced the following routine almost every morning. I wake up at five, and after the habitual espresso, I go straight to my audio setup and say hello to my turntable, CD player, speakers, and amp (like I imagine everyone does). Everythin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audiophilia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiFiMAN Sundara Review » MOONSTAR Reviews
> 
> 
> HiFiMAN Sundara is a full sized Open-Back headphone that features a Planar Magnetic Driver with a Ultra-Thin NsD (NEO “supernano”) Diaphragm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonstarreviews.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hifiman Sundara Review (headphone)
> 
> 
> This is a review and detailed measurements of the Hifiman Sundara planar magnetic open back headphone. It was kindly sent to me by one of their retailers, Apos Audio and costs US $349. The Sundara looks elegant and no less so than higher up in the line from Hifiman: The cups don't swivel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audiosciencereview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User reviews on Amazon:



Do let us know your impressions if you get them!


----------



## mscp

I wouldn't say the best, but DT770 translates what comes out of the ADAMs very well over here.


----------



## Vik

Pier said:


> Do let us know your impressions if you get them!


I will – I have spent circa an hour with them, and kind of regret that I bought the HD600 instead of these now, but I hadn't heard the Sundaras when I bought HD600.

Here's a guy who is comparing HD650, HD600 and Hifiman Sundara – he pretty much sums up the same impression I have of how these three headphones compare, and he has a lot more experience with comparing headphones than I have:


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

For mixing, Slate VSX. Once you learn it, impossible to go back to other phones for mixing.


----------



## aeliron

Vik said:


> I don't know, but they are bright in a very different way than eg. Beyerdynamic DT 880. DT880 sounds, at least to some people, as having an exaggerated high frequency representation – while Sundara at least to me gave me the impression that it, in a detailed way, shows us the high frequencies that bowed string instruments naturally have – both the high pitches and the rosin/bow sounds. Due to my ears' reduced reproductions of high frequencies, I usually boost these frequencies some in my headphones – but lots of people with totally normal hearing also like Sundara.
> 
> I haven't bought them yet, but here are some reviews for those interested:


Dang. Looks like they sound good but dicey build and quality control. And you may have to buy a better cable.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Vik said:


> I will – I have spent circa an hour with them, and kind of regret that I bought the HD500 instead of these now, but I hadn't heard the Sundaras when I bought HD600.
> 
> Here's a guy who is comparing HD650, HD600 and Hifiman Sundara. He pretty much sums up the same impression I have of how these three headphones compare, and he has a lot more experience with comparing headphones than I have:



Interesting perspective, just goes to show how we all hear things differently. 

I wouldn't consider these entry level headphones though (as he mentions in the video).


----------



## aeliron

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Interesting perspective, just goes to show how we all hear things differently.
> 
> I wouldn't consider these entry level headphones though (as he mentions in the video).


Not sure what that other post was about, but here goes:

I DON'T HAVE


----------



## Neutron Star

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Interesting perspective, just goes to show how we all hear things differently.
> 
> I wouldn't consider these entry level headphones though (as he mentions in the video).


I have Sundara, HD650 and MDR 7560 plus Sonarworks soundID for all of them. HD650 don't really tell you much about whats going on when mixing. They just sound pleasant. Sundara have fantastic transit response, and great tonal accuracy. Everything starts and stops with aplomb. Up until mixing i use the HD650. Then i put the Sundara on, and you can hear faults immediately. The 7560 are also good at finding dynamic faults and trouble in the upper registers. The Sundara need an amp with a fast transit response to make the most of their audio forte. IFI Zen DAC V2 WAS useless, as its just a v shape soft mellow sounding crowd pleaser. It doesn't make anything sound good or bad. Its just dull soft an inoffensive.


----------



## aeliron

Neutron Star said:


> I have Sundara, HD650 and MDR 7560 plus Sonarworks soundID for all of them. HD650 don't really tell you much about whats going on when mixing. They just sound pleasant. Sundara have fantastic transit response, and great tonal accuracy. Everything starts and stops with aplomb. Up until mixing i use the HD650. Then i put the Sundara on, and you can hear faults immediately. The 7560 are also good at finding dynamic faults and trouble in the upper registers. The Sundara need an amp with a fast transit response to make the most of their audio forte. IFI Zen DAC V2 WAS useless, as its just a v shape soft mellow sounding crowd pleaser. It doesn't make anything sound good or bad. Its just dull soft an inoffensive.


Any issues with comfort and build quality? They look very interesting!


----------



## Neutron Star

aeliron said:


> Any issues with comfort and build quality? They look very interesting!


No non at all. ( I have only had them for a month or so, and are the newer updated model ) They are comfortable, but not as comfortable as the HD650. Mine are about 18 years old with the original ear cups, so they are very soft. New ones are more uncomfortable due to having hard pads. For everyday use, HD650 are great and very comfortable, and i will use them until they fall apart, which is probably not in my lifetime as they are still like new apart from the earpads. When it comes to final mixing fixing and mastering, Its time for the Sundara, and a run through on the 7560.


----------



## noiseinmymind

Slate VSX for me, the low end and overall detail is incredible. I had HD650's 701's M50s etc. I sold them all, and as a bonus the m50's and 650's are modeled in the VSX software along with some others.


----------

